# Official Waterfowl Contest



## Jaker (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok here are the rules, if you don't like them let me know specifics and I will see about changing them, but for now these are the rules.

There is one contest and one contest only, only one section for it. Teams will participate in this contest. Teams will have no more than 3 members, but may have less if you so choose. The team with the highest total points at the end of the season wins. Teamates do not have to know each other, nor do they have to hunt together to be on a team. But they must be GON members, and only birds killed by the members listed on each team may count towards your point total. 

Ex. Larry and Jerry are on a team together, they have one more team member but he was not able to participate in the hunt this morning so they called up another hunting budddy. They killed a 3 man limit between the 3 of them, but since only 2 were members of their team, only 12 ducks may be counted from that morning. 

Birds only count if they were killed in georgia or within a 50mile radius of the stateline.

Pictures must be posted for an entry to count, pictures must be posted within one week of the date of the hunt. If anyone is caught cheating they will be dq'd

The points are as follows:

ruddy-1
hoodies-1
woodies- 2
buffies- 2
teal- 3
ringers- 3
spoonies-3
gadwall- 3
mallard- 4
bluebill- 4
redhead- 4
blacks- 5
goldies- 5
cans- 5
pintail- 5
wigeon- 5

any other uncommon ducks like mottled/whistling/sea ducks/etc would be 5

canada geese- 4
snow geese- 4
specs- 8


Band- 10
full limit- 5

You have until the day before the start of early season to enter. At that point entry will be shutdown. Everybody play fair, have fun, and lets kill some ducks.

(these are the rules at this point, if you have any questions or better ideas pm me and I will consider them, there has been so many different thoughts tho, that at this point I just had to lay down some hard rules.)

Here is an example of a valid entry:

11/27/10
team #1
17 birds








1 wigeon- 5
1 gadwall- 3
10 gw teal- 30
1 shoveler- 3
4 ringnecks- 12

total- 53 points


----------



## Jaker (Aug 10, 2011)

Team # 1 checking in

Jaker
CraigM
RB8782


----------



## Triple BB (Aug 10, 2011)

Team #2


----------



## Triple BB (Aug 10, 2011)

20 birds. No trash ducks.... 
4 redheads=16 
3 mallards= 12
4 canvasbacks=20 
5 pintails=25
2 mottled=10
1 gadwall=3
1 gw teal=3

Total Points:89


----------



## Jaker (Aug 10, 2011)

Triple BB said:


> 20 birds. No trash ducks....
> 4 redheads=16
> 3 mallards= 12
> 4 canvasbacks=20
> ...



now that is a good example of what not to do lol, don't post up and say that you and your two teammates killed 20birds


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 10, 2011)

Cmon guys


----------



## Triple BB (Aug 11, 2011)

its not like we could kill 5 pintails and 4 cans with a three man team anyways. i just wanted to show everyone what a good limit of ducks look like


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 11, 2011)

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CONTEST...


----------



## Jaker (Aug 11, 2011)

Triple BB said:


> its not like we could kill 5 pintails and 4 cans with a three man team anyways. i just wanted to show everyone what a good limit of ducks look like



well nice bag then, days don't come along too often like that in georgia. Please post up your other two teamates if you got em


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a question. if I hunt my creek one friday morn and limit out on woodies, can that count as my team, and can my son be team member even though he's 9 and can't have a membership here.?


----------



## Triple BB (Aug 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I have a question. if I hunt my creek one friday morn and limit out on woodies, can that count as my team, and can my son be team member even though he's 9 and can't have a membership here.?



of course. its all fun n games anyways.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2011)

So I can kill alimit of woodrows and it will count towards my teams total?


----------



## Triple BB (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah. according to the "rules" woodies are 2 points a piece. haha


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 11, 2011)

count me in jake killin time i will let you no my partners closer to the date and if anyone wants to take side bets please pm me maybe you should have a bonus for birds killed on public land because theyre some great private spots close to me ......... and can you enter a morning and afternoon limit?


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 11, 2011)

it seems to me though the people that really try to kill geese are gonna win this contest i would rank them at 2 points since they are very abudant and stupid


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Aug 11, 2011)

Extra points for tame mallards? It's such a hassle to get to your hunting spot with a loaf of bread without mashing it!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2011)

I think geese are seperate.  Also, a morning limit and afternoon limit is illegal i do believe.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2011)

Team nam: Hillbillies and the Cajun

Team #3

Members:  emusmacker, (my 9 yr old son) lil smacker, boudreaux.

Who wants second, cause 1st is already taken of. LOL


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 11, 2011)

how many points on my favorite ducks..
COOTS 
HOODS

THE WAY I SHOOT AND HUNT,,I NEED TO KNOW..LOL


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 11, 2011)

Triple BB said:


> yeah. according to the "rules" woodies are 2 points a piece. haha



Obviously you have something against the way this is being handled, but everyone here is doing something for fun. No need to be negative about it.  Friendly competition and way of seeing what people are killing.  No reason to act like a di-ck about it.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 11, 2011)

Me and Earl2229 maybe one other later on.


----------



## Triple BB (Aug 11, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> Obviously you have something against the way this is being handled, but everyone here is doing something for fun. No need to be negative about it.  Friendly competition and way of seeing what people are killing.  No reason to act like a di-ck about it.



Duck huntin is a competition against the birds not with fellow gon members. but i agree with what you are sayin. i didnt read all of the rules. would you like me to delete my post and post something later on that is legal?


----------



## Triple BB (Aug 11, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> how many points on my favorite ducks..
> COOTS
> HOODS
> 
> THE WAY I SHOOT AND HUNT,,I NEED TO KNOW..LOL


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 11, 2011)

Triple BB said:


> Duck huntin is a competition against the birds not with fellow gon members. but i agree with what you are sayin. i didnt read all of the rules. would you like me to delete my post and post something later on that is legal?



Nah just don't find the smart comments ammusing whatever though can't stop people from saying what they want to say.

But its all good, back to getting the teams together guys this could be interesting.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Aug 11, 2011)

Team #4.  Air traffic controllers


Southgabowhunter
The fever


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 13, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> Me and Earl2229 maybe one other later on.



we'll be team Whack and Stack


----------



## deernbass (Aug 14, 2011)

team #5
me
widdowmaker
needing one more?


----------



## Jaker (Aug 15, 2011)

aight guys, we got 5 teams as of right now, lets get a few more and it will get interestin.


----------



## HOWBOUTIT53 (Aug 15, 2011)

Heres our team:

Me
Stobhunter
and Buckfever

Team Name:

Skybustin Like RB


----------



## HOWBOUTIT53 (Aug 15, 2011)

i didnt ask buckfever is that cheating?


----------



## GABASSMAN (Aug 17, 2011)

Team Bill Busters

GABASSMAN
Ramcat
still deciding on our third


----------



## castandblast (Aug 22, 2011)

My self, bullfrog, and one other who can't be a member

We will be team : we came to win, but only the terrible shooters showed up!


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Aug 22, 2011)

Castandblast we need one more crappy shooter to fill the boat. We need to win this thing.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 22, 2011)

no frog, im as bad of a shot as we need. I promise! \

my goal for this year. 2 coots and a wood duck!


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 22, 2011)

These are the teams so far...If you are adding anyone just post up...this is not set in stone.

TEAM 1
-jaker 
-craigm
-rb8782

TEAM 2 
-emusmacker
-lilsmacker
-boudreaux

TEAM 3 
-r_hammett86
-earl2229

TEAM 4
-southgabowhunter
-the fever

TEAM 5
-deernbass
-widdowmaker

TEAM 6 
-howboutit53
-stobhunter

TEAM 7
-gabassman
-ramcat

TEAM 8
-buckfever
-(2 guys I don't have yet)

TEAM 9
-castandblast
-bullfrog


----------



## Jaker (Aug 22, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> These are the teams so far...If you are adding anyone just post up...this is not set in stone.
> 
> TEAM 1
> -jaker
> ...



thanks bud, I've been puttin off doin this hopin someone else would add em up. Might wanna delete BBB, I do believe he is not plannin on participatin.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 22, 2011)

Found the time at work

ill edit it


----------



## castandblast (Aug 23, 2011)

my team has a third. he is a member here, but doesn't ever get on. not that it matters, we will for sure be last place. May only get to hunt 1-2 days a week and none for the early teal season.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 24, 2011)

castandblast said:


> my team has a third. he is a member here, but doesn't ever get on. not that it matters, we will for sure be last place. May only get to hunt 1-2 days a week and none for the early teal season.



not a big deal with me, just see if he can give it to you that way i can add it to the list. this way, if during 1 of those 2 days you shoot a 3 man limit, you can get credit for all the birds.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 31, 2011)

Any more points added if a duck or goose is harvested with a bow? My friend says he is going to kill a goose with a bow. This should be the funnest thing I'll see this year!


----------



## Jaker (Aug 31, 2011)

haha, nah, been there done that, no extra points


----------



## castandblast (Aug 31, 2011)

i think they should count double. Not that it will help us, Jaker you personally killed more ducks this past season in one weekend than, I have my whole life! I just signed us up as a joke because we are that bad


----------



## The Fever (Aug 31, 2011)

This is gunna be fun guys !


----------



## Jaker (Aug 31, 2011)

castandblast said:


> i think they should count double. Not that it will help us, Jaker you personally killed more ducks this past season in one weekend than, I have my whole life! I just signed us up as a joke because we are that bad



nah man, we really don't kill that many birds in the state of georgia, I'm sure that there are several teams that will be ahead of us, and its all for fun anyways, who cares who wins, I wanna see a daily kill pic from everybody. 

Everybody get ready it starts saturday, well technically I guess if anybody kills geese in bama tomorrow then those can count, but I'm gonna have to postpone my hunt til friday more than likely.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2011)

*Team #2 scores*

Emusmacker and lilsmacker each shot a goose saturday morning.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2011)

Team #2 scores again.  Boudreaux killed 2 geese Sunday morning.


----------



## Raesonn (Sep 7, 2011)

GOOD LUCK to All shooters! I have to practice this year for next year's event! lol


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 7, 2011)

Jaker put me down for 5 Canada x 4= 20 plus limit + 5= 25 points
Team gooseman
Larry


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 8, 2011)

Jaker said:


> You have until the day before the start of early season to enter. At that point entry will be shutdown. Everybody play fair, have fun, and lets kill some ducks.



The day before the start of early goose or early teal?  Are entries still being accepted?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 13, 2011)

LipRip'r said:


> The day before the start of early goose or early teal?  Are entries still being accepted?



Why not


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 16, 2011)

Jaker 
9/07/2011 5 canadas X4 = 20 +5 for  limit = 25
9/15/2011 3 canadas x4 = 12+2 BWTx3 =6=18
9/16/2011 4 canadas X4 = 16                      =16
                                           Total so far          59 points
Larry


----------



## r_hammett86 (Sep 16, 2011)

I think we should quit while we're all far behind Larry.  duck season isnt here yet and Larry already has it in the bag.

larry, you should start your own contest with retired folks and senoir citizens haa ahaa j/k of chorse.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey can I play? I'm abit farther then 50 miles from you but it'll just be me and my best huntin buddy Chase (he don't shoot to good but he proved he's a heck of a fetcher ) plus I don't get to start till the 15 of Oct   maybe I can give Larry arun for his money when it does start


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 17, 2011)

I am a 1 man team no one wanted be on my team. So I had to get a good start I am hoping to get a lease 30 more points before season goes out. Cause the 3 man teams will smoke me later. Endless I get a couple other team mates. 
Larry


----------



## castandblast (Sep 21, 2011)

we have got 10 geese so far. first day with 3 birds. second day had a 7.  geese. I will post pics soon. Im going out in the morning by myself since every one of my partners has to work on a thursday. (who does that?)


----------



## castandblast (Sep 21, 2011)

congrats on your season going so well larry.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 29, 2011)

team #7
9-24-11
9-28-11
Two limits of teal each day= 24x2=48
plus 4 limits= 4x5= 20+48=68 pts


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't see any entries for a while   Season finally got started here on Sat so if my one man team up here in the Great Northwest could play we'd atleast be on the board  Pretty slow start but at least I didn't get skunked the first 2 days. Barely had or even saw a limit let alone shoot one but should of had a couple more gaddies yesterday but whiffed pretty bad a couple of time  Oh well maybe next time.

Sat 10/15/11 
       1 Canvasback hen =5
       1 Mallard drake =4
Sun 10/16/11
        1Gadwall = 3
        1 widgon=5
        1 canada goose 4

2 day total =21


----------



## xforcehuntin (Nov 15, 2011)

Still needing a team mate for the contest?


----------



## turkeys101 (Nov 16, 2011)

i want to join in!!!!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Nov 20, 2011)

team #7
11-19-11
2 limits 
Bluebill-1
Ringneck-2
Teal-6
Shoveler-3
Total -37 points + 10 points= 47 points


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 20, 2011)

My son killed 2 woodies lsat morning and Boudreaux killed 2 mallards.  Will try and post pics later but I posted them on the waterfowl forum under son's first woody drake. Had to have help with loading the pics.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 11, 2011)

My son has 2 more ducks to add to the contest. A ringer and a teal. Will add the pics later.  That's 6 more points.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 11, 2011)

here are the pics of Eli's 2 ducks.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 12, 2011)

Emusmacker got 5 gadwall today. That bees 15 more points.  Here are the pics. 1 bull gray for the wall.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 10, 2012)

Total 59 points plus
1/7/12    3 Canadas x 4= 12
1/8/12    1 Canada   x4=  4
Total                             =  75


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 12, 2012)

1/12/2012  2 Canadas x 4 = 8 + 75= 83 
Plus I got a Bonus.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 17, 2012)

1/14/2012   3 canadas X 4 = 12
1/17/2012   1 canada   X 4=    4
83 + 16 = total   99


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 24, 2012)

1/24/2012   2 canadas x 4= 8+99=107


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 25, 2012)

1/25/2012 1 Canada x 4 =4+107=111


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I keep on getting 1 here ,2 there. 
1/27/2012  2CanadasX 4= 8 + 111 =119


----------



## BigSwole (Aug 31, 2012)

Is there going to be another contest this year


----------



## dukslayer10 (Nov 6, 2012)

I wished we could get the contest going back up again. Would be pretty fun


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 6, 2012)

dukslayer10 said:


> I wished we could get the contest going back up again. Would be pretty fun



Yall killed enough teal to probably win it for a couple years in a row.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hahaha Thanks!!!


----------

